

List of Machine Learning and Data Science Resources - Part 2 - conductrics
http://conductrics.com/data-science-resources-2

======
wslh
I want to share my own list of blogs on data science (228 feeds). They are
presented in this short article: <http://blog.databigbang.com/data-science-
resources/>

